# Best plow for 2019 Dodge Ram



## Bluejoe (Nov 25, 2018)

Hello Members, I purchased a 2019 Ram quad cab , short bed 2500, It has snow plow prep package, tow package 410 gears, Looking to find which brand would best work on my truck. I was told Dodge setup allows easier install of plows. Any assistance would be grateful. Thanks


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Bluejoe said:


> I was told Dodge setup allows easier install of plows.


Depends on your point of view. Dodge does provide wiring for the plow which eliminates the need to pull the headlights to connect it to the plow harness, but their front end makes the installation of the mount easily among the worst in the industry. The 2019+ is a little better than previous model years though.


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

Bluejoe said:


> Hello Members, I purchased a 2019 Ram quad cab , short bed 2500, It has snow plow prep package, tow package 410 gears, Looking to find which brand would best work on my truck. I was told Dodge setup allows easier install of plows. Any assistance would be grateful. Thanks


You will get varied opinions but here is my two cents. I've run Fisher, old Meyers, Snow Dogg. I have firsthand knowledge of people running Western and Boss on the 19 or newer Rams. Dealer service is priority 2. Your comfort is priority 1. I went back to Fisher after experimenting with SnowDogg to try and save coin. Wasn't worth it.

SD is a quality product but some handicappes over Fisher like slower/more difficult mounting and lower quality parts in some areas.

I like Fisher. 1. High quality. 2. Good local dealer service. 3. Fleet flex! 4. Full line of plows. 5. Easy resale of the plow units when I'm done with them.


----------



## Bluejoe (Nov 25, 2018)

Kvston said:


> You will get varied opinions but here is my two cents. I've run Fisher, old Meyers, Snow Dogg. I have firsthand knowledge of people running Western and Boss on the 19 or newer Rams. Dealer service is priority 2. Your comfort is priority 1. I went back to Fisher after experimenting with SnowDogg to try and save coin. Wasn't worth it.
> 
> SD is a quality product but some handicappes over Fisher like slower/more difficult mounting and lower quality parts in some areas.
> 
> I like Fisher. 1. High quality. 2. Good local dealer service. 3. Fleet flex! 4. Full line of plows. 5. Easy resale of the plow units when I'm done with them.


Yes Im going to look into Fisher. I just want a good reputable shop and installers that know what they are doing.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

What, who are your local plow dealers?


----------



## Bluejoe (Nov 25, 2018)

Reads Napa Authorized dealer , Central Hitch & Trailer Factory dealer. I know Reads main Western dealer. I’m going to Central hitch tomorrow.


----------



## Bluejoe (Nov 25, 2018)

I did speak with someone at Reads and was told better pricing on western plow.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

What state are you in?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Boss 10' DXT!

Oops, nevermind.


----------



## pjaln (Oct 17, 2003)

go with fisher you won't be sorry..Paul


----------



## Bluejoe (Nov 25, 2018)

I line in New Jersey. I’m looking for a second truck for work purposes and would try find a used plow for it. The search continues.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

Western and fisher are the same ones red ones yellow western is easier to put on 


pjaln said:


> go with fisher you won't be sorry..Paul


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

PLOWMAN45 said:


> Western and fisher are the same ones red ones yellow western is easier to put on


Actually they aren't.


----------



## Bluejoe (Nov 25, 2018)

At the start both were two different manufacturers. So your saying both are now owned under one company but manufactured still in two different locations.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Actually they aren't.


Okay tell me which one is harder


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

PLOWMAN45 said:


> Okay tell me which one is harder


yes


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Philbilly2 said:


> yes


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

PLOWMAN45 said:


> Okay tell me which one is harder


Which one is harder what? They're both made out of steel.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Which one is harder what? They're both made out of steel.


Every one knows that red is a much harder color then yellow. That is like 1st grade stuff there.


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

ok, let's add to the discussion in a positive way, rather than taking it off course 

thanks


----------



## Noelie84 (Oct 5, 2018)

Bluejoe said:


> Hello Members, I purchased a 2019 Ram quad cab , short bed 2500, It has snow plow prep package, tow package 410 gears, Looking to find which brand would best work on my truck. I was told Dodge setup allows easier install of plows. Any assistance would be grateful. Thanks


I like Fisher, personally. They're a quality brand that's been in the industry forever, and dealer support around me is phenomenal (I'm in their home turf). I also like that the truck-side mounts are high up, out of the way. Boss makes a nice plow and I love their headlight, but their mounts hang lower and cut some of your ground clearance, which can be a problem if you do any driving in rough terrain.


----------



## Bluejoe (Nov 25, 2018)

[i QUOTE="Noelie84, post: 2454037, member: 92310"]I like Fisher, personally. They're a quality brand that's been in the industry forever, and dealer support around me is phenomenal (I'm in their home turf). I also like that the truck-side mounts are high up, out of the way. Boss makes a nice plow and I love their headlight, but their mounts hang lower and cut some of your ground clearance, which can be a problem if you do any driving in rough terrain.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Bluejoe (Nov 25, 2018)

I was thinking same. I like the plow mount sitting up higher off ground. I do like the Boss Plow systems. The Fisher model’s are different then I expected. Maybe I didn’t follow thru but it appeared to jump from two spring 7-1/2 foot to 9 foot multiple spring system. Nothing in between.


----------



## Bluejoe (Nov 25, 2018)

Oops my mistake just looked over the Fisher website. Going to get a price for my 2019 Ram 2500. Thanks for your opinion and advice


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

Fisher is better then boss if you have good dealer support


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

PLOWMAN45 said:


> Fisher is better then boss if you have good dealer support


Fact check?


----------



## Noelie84 (Oct 5, 2018)

Bluejoe said:


> I was thinking same. I like the plow mount sitting up higher off ground. I do like the Boss Plow systems. The Fisher model's are different then I expected. Maybe I didn't follow thru but it appeared to jump from two spring 7-1/2 foot to 9 foot multiple spring system. Nothing in between.


The next thing to consider once you've settled on a brand is what sort of plowing you're doing. If you're just winging snow off to the side, a straight blade is a great option. But if you're trying to carry it between buildings or around obstacles a V is a better option (but more weight). Or if you're plowing wide open spaces, the XLS is a better choice (but again, more weight). Just something to consider, since these things are a pretty decent investment, in terms of $$


----------



## H3lzsn1p3r (Nov 23, 2020)

i love my fisher plows simple to hook up and work great with little to no issues at all plus as you can see in my second picture the mount is not an issue to leave on year round tons of clearance on my 19 2500 cummins


----------

